# Wanted; A two BR unit, Bonnet Creek



## Phoenixs (May 13, 2022)

Hello, I’m looking to see if I could get a Deluxe 2BR unit at Bonnet creek. For two 05/19 to 05/21. Let me know if you have anything. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pangodad (May 15, 2022)

sent you a PM


----------



## Phoenixs (May 21, 2022)

pangodad said:


> sent you a PM



Yes I acknowledge. Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenixs (May 26, 2022)

Phoenixs said:


> Hello, I’m looking to see if I could get a Deluxe 2BR unit at Bonnet creek. For two 05/19 to 05/21. Let me know if you have anything. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyone has an idea on how to close this ad? 
I’m no longer looking. Thanks to everyone who reach out to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2022)

Done


----------

